# zu einem Datum Tage addieren



## seven-12 (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo, 

ich muss zur Datumsangaben immer 5 dazu addieren. 
Beispiel: heute ist 11.07.2006 , es muss aber 16.07.2006 stehen. 
Wie kann ich es tun? 

Vielen Dank,

seven-12


----------



## clemson (11. Jul 2006)

hmm, schau dir die methode Calendar#add(int,int) an...


```
package org.javaforum.y06.july.date;

import java.text.DateFormat;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Calendar;
import java.util.Date;
import java.util.GregorianCalendar;

public class DateTest
{

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		// create Calendar instance with actual date
		Date now = new Date();
		Calendar calendar = new GregorianCalendar();
		calendar.setTime(now);

		// add 5 days to calendar instance
		calendar.add(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH, 5);

		// get the date instance
		Date future = calendar.getTime();

		// print out the dates...
		DateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");

		System.out.println("Now:    " + dateFormat.format(now));
		System.out.println("Future: " + dateFormat.format(future));
	}

}
```


Bringt folgende Ausgabe:


			
				System.out hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Now:    11.07.2006
> Future: 16.07.2006


----------



## seven-12 (11. Jul 2006)

Vielen Dank


----------

